

Ask HN: Behind every great fortune lies a great crime? - osipov
http://www.pimco.com/LeftNav/Featured+Market+Commentary/IO/2009/IO+June+2009+Staying+Rich+in+the+New+Normal+Gross.htm
"Balzac was on to something 200 years ago, but to be fair to modern day multi-millionaires, the only real way to accumulate wealth prior to the 18th century was to steal it, or tax it,"<p>Will we ever go back to the economy where the only real way to accumulate wealth will be to steal it or tax it?
======
osipov
"Balzac was on to something 200 years ago, but to be fair to modern day multi-
millionaires, the only real way to accumulate wealth prior to the 18th century
was to steal it, or tax it,"

Will we ever go back to the economy where the only way to accumulate wealth is
to steal it or tax it?

------
ScottWhigham
Why is this "Ask HN"? This is just submitting an article.

